# Small parking lot bid: Snowblowers only



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Hey guys, I am in Grand Valley ON, past 10 years have been 11.5 snowfalls per season (Dec to March 31, 4 months)

Have a bid on a small parking lot, maybe 20 ft x 60 ft, too small for a plow.

The manager wants me to snow-blow and shovel all the snow into a designated parking spot at the end of the parking lot.

Salting to be done when needed.

I'm thinking it will take me 30 - 60 mins per service. With unlimited services per month,return visits, etc, 2" trigger.

How would my estimate differ versus residential, maybe 25% - 50% more $?

I'm thinking about $650 - 700 per month + Tax, too high, too low, what's your take?


----------



## leolkfrm

sounds like a job for a bobcat or compact tractor


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Nah, sounds like a job for a guy not afraid to work up a sweat!


----------



## HadiCoop

I think you might be a little high. Are you adding tax on those amounts? 

Edit: sorry just saw its plus tax


----------



## HadiCoop

That's over $3k for the season. I know I wouldn't pay somebody that much for the season. If you can get it, go for it! But I think that's a little steep in imo. But it is getting late in the season and you just might get it at those prices. 

What kind of blower are you using?


----------



## SHAWZER

Are you sure Grand Valley only gets 11.5 snowfalls per year ?


----------



## dieselss

What's the tax for?


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

HadiCoop said:


> That's over $3k for the season. I know I wouldn't pay somebody that much for the season. If you can get it, go for it! But I think that's a little steep in imo. But it is getting late in the season and you just might get it at those prices.
> 
> What kind of blower are you using?


* Hey buddy, I have two commercial toro 721's
* Yeah I know its a bit steep, seeing what I can get away with.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

SHAWZER said:


> Are you sure Grand Valley only gets 11.5 snowfalls per year ?


I added up the totals for the last 10 years in my area and the average came up to be 11.6. I know this year it is supposed to be worse. It's in Orangeville, close to Grand Valley. It's for 4 months mind you not 5. Also, I only counted snow-falls over 5 cm and didn't count November. It does sound low though, doesn'? it.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

dieselss said:


> What's the tax for?


Tax is for taxation purposes. Lol, if there is a paper trail, I will need to charge HST.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sounds low to me . Maybe some of the guys who live closer to you will have a better idea on events per year .


----------



## HadiCoop

What happens if you get dumped on with that little blower? You'll be there forever. Residential is one thing, then there's commercial.


----------



## Randall Ave

I Know I'm late to the party. You have a picture of the place? What's the location?


----------



## dieselss

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Tax is for taxation purposes. Lol, if there is a paper trail, I will need to charge HST.


How do you tax labor again?


----------



## HadiCoop

dieselss said:


> How do you tax labor again?


Add 13%...


----------



## dieselss

HadiCoop said:


> Add 13%...


Guess in Canada it's different


----------



## HadiCoop

dieselss said:


> Guess in Canada it's different


How do you guys tax labour?


----------



## dieselss

HadiCoop said:


> How do you guys tax labour?


We can't. Only goods.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We have a harmonized sales tax, goods and services. 13%. 

Tim, I think you’ll find you are going to have over 20 events per season. A lot more if you get into sand/salt.
Those little paddle blowers aren’t going to be much good if you leave the small events to get driven over and packed down.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Thanks for all of your input guys, 

I will upload a picture and you can tell what you think, it really isn't that big.

The manager told me last year an older gentleman with just a blower and shovel did it.


----------



## HadiCoop

Look into getting an ariens 32" or 36" commercial pro. Beast of a machine and they move some serious snow for a walkbehind blower.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Mr.Markus said:


> We have a harmonized sales tax, goods and services. 13%.
> 
> Tim, I think you'll find you are going to have over 20 events per season. A lot more if you get into sand/salt.
> Those little paddle blowers aren't going to be much good if you leave the small events to get driven over and packed down.


Hey Markus, 20 events is a good metric I'd say. 12 seemed low to me. I am not getting into commercial per say, this opportunity just came up and it's small enough to hit with a blower. I won't be tackling parking lots until I get a plow. I'll upload a pic.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

The parking lot in question!


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

The blue recycling bins is where the road begins


----------



## ktfbgb

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> The blue recycling bins is where the road begins


Sorry that ain't 20x60. At least doesnt look like it. And thats not too small for a plow. But if you can get it, have fun. It's gonna suck. He could get someone to do it with a plow for 50% less than what you want to charge especially if you get as little snow as you say you do.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

What would be a price point where you think it would be worth it for me?
In monthly terms?

Or should I leave this thing all alone together, maybe its 65 x 30 ft.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

It is difficult for a plow because there are cars parked there overnight..


----------



## Mr.Markus

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> What would be a price point where you think it would be worth it for me?
> In monthly terms?
> 
> Or should I leave this thing all alone together, maybe its 65 x 30 ft.


The only person that can answer that is you... You are probably 20 min out of orangeville, so you're 40 min + service time round trip.


----------



## ktfbgb

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> It is difficult for a plow because there are cars parked there overnight..


So I guess thats why you are charging so much. With cars parked there overnight, and you charging seasonal instead of per push, he will call you every time a car leaves to come back and clean the spot.


----------



## iceyman

If you have a shovel monkey that lot is cake work with a plow.. monkey gets round the cars and driver backs it out.. if you get hit with a big storm and drifting you are in trouble.


----------



## HadiCoop

Yup, that's around 40x60. Still doable with a blower. But man, that's really gona suck with that small paddle blower. If you can get $3k for it, I'd say go for it. 

But ktfbgb is right, don't be surprised if someone comes along with a plow and does it for half of what you plan on charging.


----------



## Jeep_thing

This sounds like a cluster $&@! to me. Cars are parked there overnight, so you are going to blow around the cars into a central pile, and then attempt to move the pile with a single stage? I am a huge fan of single stage blowers for 90% of the events, but there are always 2 storms a year here that fall fast and a single cannot keep up. I'm not sure who came to the reasoning that that lot is too small for a truck but it's larger than most residential drives done with a truck. Good luck.


----------



## Randall Ave

If you get a big dump storm, your going to bust your butt.


----------



## JMHConstruction

If you do this, your profits will have to go to a 2 stage blower. There's no getting around it on this. You'll need that that power. Not always a bad thing, you will eventually need a 2 stage whether you take this lot or not.


----------



## On a Call

There is no question, no question at all about it !!! * I would be plowing that !!
*
And then I would be adding about 10 to my list of ones like that and doing them inside nice and dry.

Work smarter...not harder

PLOW THAT LOT


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Haha, love you guys, thank you for the advice!

I know but remember I do not have a plow just yet! 

I'm 30, 6'2, 200 lbs, in great shape, I rely on my body to work at a high output. 

I know its a large lot - but I've met with the manager twice now, he is a nice guy and not too picky. I told him if an additional 5 cm falls after the initial clearing I will return with 4 - 6 hours and he said fine.

I was thinking about a two-stage, the problem is I'd need someone to help me lift it out, unless some are self-propelled and I can use my ramps?


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Can you guys recommend some Two Stage blowers?

I don't think they sell Ariens in Canada,

My dealer has some nice 2 stage Toro's.. what do you guys recommend?


----------



## BossPlow2010

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Haha, love you guys, thank you for the advice!
> 
> I know but remember I do not have a plow just yet!
> 
> I'm 30, 6'2, 200 lbs, in great shape, I rely on my body to work at a high output.
> 
> I know its a large lot - but I've met with the manager twice now, he is a nice guy and not too picky. I told him if an additional 5 cm falls after the initial clearing I will return with 4 - 6 hours and he said fine.
> 
> I was thinking about a two-stage, the problem is I'd need someone to help me lift it out, unless some are self-propelled and I can use my ramps?


Lol, all two stages are self propelled
That's what two stage means; the blower is self propelled and then the auger.
I wouldn't be super concerned about a big storm as I would with all the ice. 
The parking lot butts up to a building 
The snow on that will melt and drip on the parking lot and freeze again, the single stage won't do anything on that.


----------



## Mike NY

BossPlow2010 said:


> That's what two stage means; the blower is self propelled and then the auger.


 LOL. That's not what two stage means.


----------



## HadiCoop

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Can you guys recommend some Two Stage blowers?
> 
> I don't think they sell Ariens in Canada,
> 
> My dealer has some nice 2 stage Toro's.. what do you guys recommend?


They sell ariens in Canada. I started with a 2 stage 5hp 20" cut for $325 used. Bought it in 08'. It was a vintage blower but man that thing work great! Just sold it last week for $100. Still worked great after all the money I made with it and abuse I put it through. Now I have a 32" ariens commercial pro...yes it will chew through hard ice chunks and heavy wet snow easily. Pick up a bi-fold ramp for your tailgate...they work better than ramps. Ramps are sketchy.


----------



## HadiCoop

Just stay away from Home Depot. Buy one at a dealer if you do upgrade and if you decide on an ariens..


----------



## FredG

Mike NY said:


> LOL. That's not what two stage means.


Yes and No


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

I was using a 3/4" sheet of plywood for my mowers and aerator, (200 - 375lbs)

You think that will work?

You the man Hadi!


----------



## FredG

HadiCoop said:


> Just stay away from Home Depot. Buy one at a dealer if you do upgrade and if you decide on an ariens..


Lowes to if you have them,


----------



## FredG

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Nah, sounds like a job for a guy not afraid to work up a sweat!


There is a difference between working up a sweat and killing yourself. I thought the same thing at 30. Now that I'm pushing 60 and have arthritis all over my body and my fingers aren't even straight anymore I wish I worked smarter and not harder lol.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> I was using a 3/4" sheet of plywood for my mowers and aerator, (200 - 375lbs)
> 
> You think that will work?
> 
> You the man Hadi!


I think that will be too flexible.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Yeah, we have lowes.

Yes, I understand not to kill myself. But sometimes you have to make it work.

I can see anything under a 20 CM dump, not being too crazy hard..

Especially with two guys on a single stage each.

I send him the estimate, $750 a month + tax, $3400 for the season.(4months)

We will see what happens.


----------



## FredG

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Yeah, we have lowes.
> 
> Yes, I understand not to kill myself. But sometimes you have to make it work.
> 
> I can see anything under a 20 CM dump, not being too crazy hard..
> 
> Especially with two guys on a single stage each.
> 
> I send him the estimate, $750 a month + tax, $3400 for the season.(4months)
> 
> We will see what happens.


Good Luck I hope you score it. Some Guys just think blowing is better for there blacktop meaning damage, Others think the Guy with the blower is cheaper. The only thing I would worry about if he has a bid from a guy with a truck. I'm afraid he will smoke your price.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Thanks Fred, I'm sure this is the case as well.

If I don't get it - nothing changes really, not make or break.

If I do get it- It will sucks, but the money will be okay.

We will see,

I landed a long 200 ft driveway yesterday for $750 per month plus tax, so hopefully, this is my magic number this year, lol!


----------



## FredG

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Thanks Fred, I'm sure this is the case as well.
> 
> If I don't get it - nothing changes really, not make or break.
> 
> If I do get it- It will sucks, but the money will be okay.
> 
> We will see,
> 
> I landed a long 200 ft driveway yesterday for $750 per month plus tax, so hopefully, this is my magic number this year, lol!


You got a late start next year should be better, Save them penny's over the summer and get a plow and small spreader. Start selling yourself all summer for snow and ice, I would think you could score a few though your landscaping.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

My truck is a v-6 that's the issue, 2013 4x4 F150, But a v6..lol next truck will be 250 super duty


----------



## FredG

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> My truck is a v-6 that's the issue, 2013 4x4 F150, But a v6..lol next truck will be 250 super duty


Yes you will want a 3/4 or 1 ton, The 6 cly. is not the issue really. It's your specs. You could beef up that 1/2 ton to make a good plow truck with the ballast. It would probably not be cost effective, Meaning just buy the 3/4 lol.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Lol yeah for sure man!

So they said they are good with the contract, $750 monthly + HST,

Do you think that's a win on my part?

Only time will tell I guess..lol


----------



## FredG

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Lol yeah for sure man!
> 
> So they said they are good with the contract, $750 monthly + HST,
> 
> Do you think that's a win on my part?
> 
> Only time will tell I guess..lol


Yes if your average snowfall is correct. Really I would call it ringing the bell. 12'' average snowfall would fall in the diddly squat level. If you went $450.00 per mo. here you would probably lose it. on a 70'' average snowfall.


----------



## SHAWZER

Average snowfall in that area is a lot more than 12 " . I think he was saying it snows only 12 times a year .


----------



## Randall Ave

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Lol yeah for sure man!
> 
> So they said they are good with the contract, $750 monthly + HST,
> 
> Do you think that's a win on my part?
> 
> Only time will tell I guess..lol


Keep track of everything. Then when the season ends, you will no.


----------



## HadiCoop

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> I was using a 3/4" sheet of plywood for my mowers and aerator, (200 - 375lbs)
> 
> You think that will work?
> 
> You the man Hadi!


Not for a big 2 stage, check out royal distributing for a bi-fold aluminum ramp. Should be around $200-$300. If you decide to upgrade to a 2 stage. Nice and light and folds in half.

I didn't think you had a guy helping you either..thought it was just you lol


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

SHAWZER said:


> Average snowfall in that area is a lot more than 12 " . I think he was saying it snows only 12 times a year .


I don't think that's true, it definitely doesn't snow on average 30 cm everytime it snow's here...

http://climate.weather.gc.ca/climat...&MeasTypeID=totsnow&Day=23&Year=2016&Month=1#


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

HadiCoop said:


> Not for a big 2 stage, check out royal distributing for a bi-fold aluminum ramp. Should be around $200-$300. If you decide to upgrade to a 2 stage. Nice and light and folds in half.
> 
> I didn't think you had a guy helping you either..thought it was just you lol


Well I don't yet, My neighbor or girlfriend will help! lol she is a teacher and gets off snow days, she's a solid worker.

I think 2 single stages will make it easier. We will see.


----------



## HadiCoop

FredG said:


> Yes you will want a 3/4 or 1 ton, The 6 cly. is not the issue really. It's your specs. You could beef up that 1/2 ton to make a good plow truck with the ballast. It would probably not be cost effective, Meaning just buy the 3/4 lol.


Or you could buy a 6'8" or 7'6" meyers drive pro that only weighs 400lbs. Good small plow for half tons


----------



## FredG

HadiCoop said:


> Or you could buy a 6'8" or 7'6" meyers drive pro that only weighs 400lbs. Good small plow for half tons


Yup that would work, Not my choice, But better than a sharp stick in the eye lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

I am referring to average annual snowfall total for 1 year .


----------



## FredG

SHAWZER said:


> I am referring to average annual snowfall total for 1 year .


I'm discombobulated now lol, TGIF


----------



## Bigdave1

atv would work perfict or toro dingo bob cat s70


----------



## Mr.Markus

we certainly get more than a foot a season and more than 20 plowable events.


----------



## SHAWZER

Words of wisdom from a guy close to Orangeville !! ....Thumbs Up..


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Yeah man, sorry I didn't understand what you were saying Shawzer. Lol, I thought you mean everytime it snows here it's 30 cm per snowfall!


----------



## HadiCoop

Mr.Markus said:


> we certainly get more than a foot a season and more than 20 plowable events.





WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Yeah, we have lowes.
> 
> Yes, I understand not to kill myself. But sometimes you have to make it work.
> 
> I can see anything under a 20 CM dump, not being too crazy hard..
> 
> Especially with two guys on a single stage each.
> 
> I send him the estimate, $750 a month + tax, $3400 for the season.(4months)
> 
> We will see what happens.


I hope you get it, geeze I might have to move to grand valley...


----------



## On a Call

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Haha, love you guys, thank you for the advice!
> 
> I know but remember I do not have a plow just yet!
> 
> I'm 30, 6'2, 200 lbs, in great shape, I rely on my body to work at a high output.
> 
> I know its a large lot - but I've met with the manager twice now, he is a nice guy and not too picky. I told him if an additional 5 cm falls after the initial clearing I will return with 4 - 6 hours and he said fine.
> 
> I was thinking about a two-stage, the problem is I'd need someone to help me lift it out, unless some are self-propelled and I can use my ramps?


OKay I hear you loud and clear....you like to work out by shoveling snow. That is fine.

However if you like to make money buy a truck..not a new one but one reliable even if it is a small one. Put a used good type of plow on there and pay for that truck and plow in the first season...if we have a good season pay it off and make enough to buy two more.

*I can dig out a basement with a wheel barrow and a shovel in about 3 months. However I can dig one out with a small excavator in a day. 
If the job pays $ 8000.00 and rent of a excavator costs $ 1200.00 who is ahead if they have 10 jobs lined up ??
*
_I am not putting you down at all...you are rare, you like to work like many of us here. But try to be smart at the same time._


----------



## On a Call

*One additional factor....if you are moving all the snow by hand. Where are you putting it ? Off to the sides ??

If had a plow I would back drag and move away all together if possible.

If you are doing it by hand...you can at best only push it off to the sides and not removing it at all.

*


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

I hear you buddy, I am not trying to boast or brag.

I am just willing to grind it out this winter as it is my first in this new town, I spent close to $40,000 alone on my business from April to October this year, a plow and second truck will have to wait!

Last year was my first year and I was doing 18 driveways with two blowers, two guys, wasn't fun, but I learned a lot!

I am placing the snow in a designated parking spot as directed by the manager.


----------



## Randall Ave

When your young, you can push yourself like this. But when your my age, your body reminds you every day that you should have worked smart. Just make sure you have a helper for the season.


----------



## JMHConstruction

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> I spent close to $40,000 alone on my business from April to October this year


What do you do full time again?


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Take a guess bros


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Randall Ave said:


> When your young, you can push yourself like this. But when your my age, your body reminds you every day that you should have worked smart. Just make sure you have a helper for the season.


You got it Randall! By the way, I always think your avatar picture is a gorilla! haha, big dog!


----------



## Randall Ave

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> You got it Randall! By the way, I always think your avatar picture is a gorilla! haha, big dog!


Actually a Blue Chow Chow dog.


----------



## JMHConstruction

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Take a guess bros


Sorry.....long day...


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Lol, all good man, I am a landscaper small business owner for all seasons. Bought a lot of equipment this year is all, was a good season.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Doing landscaping, and since you have an older truck and didn't buy a bobcat or something (or else you'd be using that), I'll assume you were talking about your overhead, payroll, etc included in that $40k. Make sure you're getting paid in there too, by the way.

Anyway, what I'm getting at is, just make sure you're getting a ROI on everything. Employees, equipment, materials, everything should make the business money. If you can make more by adding a plow, and can justify it in the books and with work, don't hesitate.

Don't go crazy spending more that what's coming in, but as soon as you can't handle the work, or think that you would benefit from it, buy on. Even though we're young, my body feels the work I do everyday, especially when I roll out of bed. I've worked really hard on stepping back and making money with my brain more than my body. In return, made more money, because I was putting more time into the business than the jobsite. Same can be said from behind the wheel, instead of busting your ass in the snow. You can work longer hours, it's easier to get out of bed, and you can complete more jobs.

Kind of a long rambling post that I keep getting distracted from, so I know it's all over the place. Hope it made some sense.

For what it's worth, I personally would skip this job with a blower. You know your limits though, and maybe seeing the lot in person doesn't make it seem so large.


----------



## JMHConstruction

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Lol, all good man, I am a landscaper small business owner for all seasons. Bought a lot of equipment this year is all, was a good season.


You ever thought about putting a plow on one or more of your mowers? Seen a few on here, not sure how good they actually work.


----------



## On a Call

Whatever you do, do it well. A job well done is far better than a cheap job.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

For all you do, this bud is for you..


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

JMHConstruction said:


> Doing landscaping, and since you have an older truck and didn't buy a bobcat or something (or else you'd be using that), I'll assume you were talking about your overhead, payroll, etc included in that $40k. Make sure you're getting paid in there too, by the way.
> 
> Anyway, what I'm getting at is, just make sure you're getting a ROI on everything. Employees, equipment, materials, everything should make the business money. If you can make more by adding a plow, and can justify it in the books and with work, don't hesitate.
> 
> Don't go crazy spending more that what's coming in, but as soon as you can't handle the work, or think that you would benefit from it, buy on. Even though we're young, my body feels the work I do everyday, especially when I roll out of bed. I've worked really hard on stepping back and making money with my brain more than my body. In return, made more money, because I was putting more time into the business than the jobsite. Same can be said from behind the wheel, instead of busting your ass in the snow. You can work longer hours, it's easier to get out of bed, and you can complete more jobs.
> 
> Kind of a long rambling post that I keep getting distracted from, so I know it's all over the place. Hope it made some sense.
> 
> For what it's worth, I personally would skip this job with a blower. You know your limits though, and maybe seeing the lot in person doesn't make it seem so large.


Thanks for the post.
I bought a 16 foot trailer, 2 30" mowers, a zero-turn mower, tools, advertising, sponsoring, etc..
I enjoy working hard, I take care of myself and know proper lifting, bending, rest, recovery, nutrition, sleep etc.
Those nights of partying are done believe me, I am in bed by 10 pm even on most weekends! haha
Considering its $3400 for 4 months, it's hard to say no,
My first two contracts this season, which actually just came in the last few days are both $750 per month + tax, funny enough, so we will see how I continue on!

I am also debt-free with a solid credit rating! WHICH is super important, I learned that the hard way.. I turn 30 next week, so I am expanding perspective on business and life.


----------



## ktfbgb

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Thanks for the post.
> I bought a 16 foot trailer, 2 30" mowers, a zero-turn mower, tools, advertising, sponsoring, etc..
> I enjoy working hard, I take care of myself and know proper lifting, bending, rest, recovery, nutrition, sleep etc.
> Those nights of partying are done believe me, I am in bed by 10 pm even on most weekends! haha
> Considering its $3400 for 4 months, it's hard to say no,
> My first two contracts this season, which actually just came in the last few days are both $750 per month + tax, funny enough, so we will see how I continue on!
> 
> I am also debt-free with a solid credit rating! WHICH is super important, I learned that the hard way.. I turn 30 next week, so I am expanding perspective on business and life.


I too was healthy, and took care of myself. I had formal training, over and over and over again on proper lifting, bending, etc. I was a certified personal trainer, and level 1 CrossFit instructor, both paid for by the Fire Department. Ate Paleo Zone. Had 16% body fat at 210lbs, 5'11".

Then one day I wasn't healthy anymore. I got hurt, and the resulting surgery hurt me even worse and forced an early retirement. I had busted it every day of my life like you are. And said the same things. After getting hurt, it seems like all the abuse of the past catches up, and now I deal with a lot of problems, from that abuse. I keep the pharmaceutical companies in business.

All JMH is saying, and its the same thing I preach to others is, get out of using your body for manual labor as soon as possible. Do everything you can to make it so that you can do things like sit in a truck and plow, instead of shoveling. Sit in the truck with your clipboard and tablet and run the company, while you watch the other guys do the landscaping etc. Continue to work out and take care of your body. But do whatever it takes to make money with your brain, and let the employees do the manual labor so that you aren't wrecked later in life, because it sucks, and you cant take it back. Manual labor jobs is no different than prostitution. You are selling your body for a price. Now dont get me wrong. Hard working people are what make the world go round. You have to start at the bottom and do the hands on work but it cant last forever. Get to the point where you run the company, and sell your time, not your body.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

You got it buddy,

That's the goal one day, believe me when I say I don't wreck myself day in day out.

But sitting in a truck, or in a machine all day, I just don't enjoy it. Sitting too much is actually detrimental to lower back health, hip health, core strength etc.

I drive two hours most days in the Spring Summer and Fall for work. I sit enough! lol

But I do get what you are saying, I hired my first apprentice last year. 2018 I will look for two - three employee's and get a second truck. But I do enjoy physical work and always have. It is my intention to be an active boss well into my deep 40's by balancing out my lifestyle.

I was a trainer as well, at 4 different gyms for 6 years on and off. Have been cutting grass since 13, I see even with my friends who are 30 now, the difference in health - I never took my health for granted.


----------



## FredG

ktfbgb said:


> I too was healthy, and took care of myself. I had formal training, over and over and over again on proper lifting, bending, etc. I was a certified personal trainer, and level 1 CrossFit instructor, both paid for by the Fire Department. Ate Paleo Zone. Had 16% body fat at 210lbs, 5'11".
> 
> Then one day I wasn't healthy anymore. I got hurt, and the resulting surgery hurt me even worse and forced an early retirement. I had busted it every day of my life like you are. And said the same things. After getting hurt, it seems like all the abuse of the past catches up, and now I deal with a lot of problems, from that abuse. I keep the pharmaceutical companies in business.
> 
> All JMH is saying, and its the same thing I preach to others is, get out of using your body for manual labor as soon as possible. Do everything you can to make it so that you can do things like sit in a truck and plow, instead of shoveling. Sit in the truck with your clipboard and tablet and run the company, while you watch the other guys do the landscaping etc. Continue to work out and take care of your body. But do whatever it takes to make money with your brain, and let the employees do the manual labor so that you aren't wrecked later in life, because it sucks, and you cant take it back. Manual labor jobs is no different than prostitution. You are selling your body for a price. Now dont get me wrong. Hard working people are what make the world go round. You have to start at the bottom and do the hands on work but it cant last forever. Get to the point where you run the company, and sell your time, not your body.


Where where you with this knowledge 35 years ago lol. I also abused my body and keep the medical and pharmaceutical company's in biz.

For the record, Jobs that are super dangerous are smart to avoid. You may not have a beat up body but when somebody makes a bad call your brain could go south to. I personally don't know which one is worst lol. Yes we all think we are indestructible at a young age till someone drops the ball and your in a near death situation.

If you do lead this life style and you make it out a live don't go back for a second dose to finish your career. Like a certain person that did and never retired from it anyway lol. You only got one shot at life. I could of retired 5 yrs earlier but I'm a live. Small price to pay lol.


----------



## FredG

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> You got it buddy,
> 
> That's the goal one day, believe me when I say I don't wreck myself day in day out.
> 
> But sitting in a truck, or in a machine all day, I just don't enjoy it. Sitting too much is actually detrimental to lower back health, hip health, core strength etc.
> 
> I drive two hours most days in the Spring Summer and Fall for work. I sit enough! lol
> 
> But I do get what you are saying, I hired my first apprentice last year. 2018 I will look for two - three employee's and get a second truck. But I do enjoy physical work and always have. It is my intention to be an active boss well into my deep 40's by balancing out my lifestyle.
> 
> I was a trainer as well, at 4 different gyms for 6 years on and off. Have been cutting grass since 13, I see even with my friends who are 30 now, the difference in health - I never took my health for granted.


Who does enjoy it. I sit in my excavator or some piece of equipment, Dump trucks etc. It is no day at the beach lol.


----------



## farmergeorge

Living in the orangeville/grand valley area we definately get more then 12 events a year, much closer to 20. Can't forget about the lake effect events and blowing snow(being in town i doubt the second is much of a problem). Don't think it'd be to hard a site. Shovel between cars to middle, then blow to designated spot. Best of luck this season


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

farmergeorge said:


> Living in the orangeville/grand valley area we definately get more then 12 events a year, much closer to 20. Can't forget about the lake effect events and blowing snow(being in town i doubt the second is much of a problem). Don't think it'd be to hard a site. Shovel between cars to middle, then blow to designated spot. Best of luck this season


Thank you brother!

I am excited for my first season in the valley!


----------



## FredG

farmergeorge said:


> Living in the orangeville/grand valley area we definately get more then 12 events a year, much closer to 20. Can't forget about the lake effect events and blowing snow(being in town i doubt the second is much of a problem). Don't think it'd be to hard a site. Shovel between cars to middle, then blow to designated spot. Best of luck this season


So based on 4 months at $750.00 per mo. he gets $150.00 per trip. I would plow that for that money. I would not be able to get that here. Some solo Might knock that out for $50.00 per trip or little less, based on 25 trips per 4 months minimal service that would bid out $300.00 - $325.00 per month. This region $750.00 is a big number. lowred: Thumbs Up


----------



## HadiCoop

FredG said:


> So based on 4 months at $750.00 per mo. he gets $150.00 per trip. I would plow that for that money. I would not be able to get that here. Some solo Might knock that out for $50.00 per trip or little less, based on 25 trips per 4 months minimal service that would bid out $300.00 - $325.00 per month. This region $750.00 is a big number. lowred: Thumbs Up


I will be extremely surprised if he gets it at that price...I hope he does.


----------



## Randall Ave

I thought he said he already got it?


----------



## HadiCoop

Randall Ave said:


> I thought he said he already got it?


I guess I have some catching up to do lol


----------



## FredG

HadiCoop said:


> I guess I have some catching up to do lol


Pay attention Hadi lol.


----------



## Randall Ave

HadiCoop said:


> I guess I have some catching up to do lol


I could be wrong, I'm always late to the party.


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> I thought he said he already got it?


Ditto,


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> I could be wrong, I'm always late to the party.


If you are I'm late to, To lazy to go back and look lol.


----------



## HadiCoop

Yup he got it, just went back through a bunch of posts. Good job tim. Now you need a half ton plow for that truck for next year.


----------



## HadiCoop

FredG said:


> If you are I'm late to, To lazy to go back and look lol.


I did all the dirty work for you guys lol


----------



## Randall Ave

HadiCoop said:


> I did all the dirty work for you guys lol


I'm sitting here getting drunk, accidently tried to burn the shop down today.


----------



## HadiCoop

Randall Ave said:


> I'm sitting here getting drunk, accidently tried to burn the shop down today.


Ha! Ive been sick as a dog these past 2 weeks. Finally getting over it....just in time for next weeks snow coming in


----------



## FredG

HadiCoop said:


> Yup he got it, just went back through a bunch of posts. Good job tim. Now you need a half ton plow for that truck for next year.


If he can score them little lots for $750.00 get a contract for 13 to 15 of them you got a nice winter income. FWIW $750.00 I'll spread it to lol.


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> I'm sitting here getting drunk, accidently tried to burn the shop down today.


My Daughter and son in law just walked in won't be long for someone brings me a beer and a shot lol. I hear the blender going the Women are into something. Don't tell me, you were welding in the shop.


----------



## HadiCoop

FredG said:


> If he can score them little lots for $750.00 get a contract for 13 to 15 of them you got a nice winter income. FWIW $750.00 I'll spread it to lol.


That's wicked coin for a seasonal contract in this area!


----------



## FredG

Got me drinking egg nog,


----------



## Randall Ave

FredG said:


> My Daughter and son in law just walked in won't be long for someone brings me a beer and a shot lol. I hear the blender going the Women are into something. Don't tell me, you were welding in the shop.


Don't want to derail. I was doing a wheel seal on a Mack. This new brake cleaner is more volitile than either. I must have made a spark. I had a hell of a fire going.


----------



## ktfbgb

Randall Ave said:


> Don't want to derail. I was doing a wheel seal on a Mack. This new brake cleaner is more volitile than either. I must have made a spark. I had a hell of a fire going.


Sounds like a good time. Now you know, and can do it outside for real. Go make some fireballs.Thumbs Up


----------



## duramax plow

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Hey guys, I am in Grand Valley ON, past 10 years have been 11.5 snowfalls per season (Dec to March 31, 4 months)
> 
> Have a bid on a small parking lot, maybe 20 ft x 60 ft, too small for a plow.
> 
> The manager wants me to snow-blow and shovel all the snow into a designated parking spot at the end of the parking lot.
> 
> Salting to be done when needed.
> 
> I'm thinking it will take me 30 - 60 mins per service. With unlimited services per month,return visits, etc, 2" trigger.
> 
> How would my estimate differ versus residential, maybe 25% - 50% more $?
> 
> I'm thinking about $650 - 700 per month + Tax, too high, too low, what's your take?


Did it snow yet? I'm curious to how you made out doing all that manually... Still seems insane. Pictures?


----------



## Patriot Lawn & Snow

I've done this a lot, small jobs with a blower. Toro 721 would be great & fast on small dry snowfalls. But on wetter or more total of 4* inches, you'll need a bigger blower, which is slower which = TIME !!
Nobody can predict when & how much will come?
Depending on your salt cost, use it in your favor, when negotiating with the customer on price, to include it.
It can be an advantage on your side.
Everyone has a blower !! Be a SALESMAN !! Make sure you can back up what your selling, Which is SERVICE !! That's what counts.
Example- I just picked up a new account with 4 locations, 1 of my trucks went down, with the salter!! What normally would take 2 hrs , took 8 1/2 hrs with Toro 721 & 30" Husqvarna, & walk behind spreader.
And anybody in the Detroit area can tell you what the weather was like in the early morning hours on 12.12.17 !!
5" of snow, 20 degree (f), 25-30 mph winds !!
Case in point- ALL where completed &done before customer opened, = Happy customer , which = SERVICE !! 
That's what your selling !!
And when I salted, I over salted, which should carry most of them through the day on the first 1-2" on the 5-7" we're getting tonight.
Sell it to them,
Good Luck !!


----------



## iceyman

Patriot Lawn & Snow said:


> I've done this a lot, small jobs with a blower. Toro 721 would be great & fast on small dry snowfalls. But on wetter or more total of 4* inches, you'll need a bigger blower, which is slower which = TIME !!
> Nobody can predict when & how much will come?
> Depending on your salt cost, use it in your favor, when negotiating with the customer on price, to include it.
> It can be an advantage on your side.
> Everyone has a blower !! Be a SALESMAN !! Make sure you can back up what your selling, Which is SERVICE !! That's what counts.
> Example- I just picked up a new account with 4 locations, 1 of my trucks went down, with the salter!! What normally would take 2 hrs , took 8 1/2 hrs with Toro 721 & 30" Husqvarna, & walk behind spreader.
> And anybody in the Detroit area can tell you what the weather was like in the early morning hours on 12.12.17 !!
> 5" of snow, 20 degree (f), 25-30 mph winds !!
> Case in point- ALL where completed &done before customer opened, = Happy customer , which = SERVICE !!
> That's what your selling !!
> And when I salted, I over salted, which should carry most of them through the day on the first 1-2" on the 5-7" we're getting tonight.
> Sell it to them,
> Good Luck !!


You need some friends with plow trucks


----------



## Patriot Lawn & Snow

iceyman said:


> You need some friends with plow trucks


Yeah, my buddy overslept, which made me panic. But he finally came through and helped out.
Bought a good used 2012 F-250 with a brand new BOSS EXT plow on it earlier this afternoon, should be in service by the weekend.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

I've been crushing this small parking lot actually faster with my 48" snow-plow shovel, lol.

I can finish the parking lot in about 30 minutes flat if that.

I push all the snow to the bottom and then use the snow-blower to throw it to the designated lot - then clean up with the shovels and salt!

So far so good.


----------



## duramax plow

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> I've been crushing this small parking lot actually faster with my 48" snow-plow shovel, lol.
> 
> I can finish the parking lot in about 30 minutes flat if that.
> 
> I push all the snow to the bottom and then use the snow-blower to throw it to the designated lot - then clean up with the shovels and salt!
> 
> So far so good.


Good to hear that... when you get 8 inches or more, let me know how it goes., I hope your rate is higher for any thing over 6-8inches


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

duramax plow said:


> Did it snow yet? I'm curious to how you made out doing all that manually... Still seems insane. Pictures?


Hey buddy, I've been there for 2 snowfalls already. Was easier then I expected. I was working off of adrenaline and panic, 
lmao..
We got only about 7 - 8 cm each snowfall, so no biggie.
The first night I went there, buddy parked his car in the designated spot in which I was supposed to place the snow - Doh!

I bought a 48" snowplow shovel and it makes things way easier, in a few passes I can cover a lot of surface area.

So far the property manager is happy and I got my first payment, so not bad at all. Takes me about 30 minutes to complete and salt.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

duramax plow said:


> Good to hear that... when you get 8 inches or more, let me know how it goes., I hope your rate is higher for any thing over 6-8inches


I'm charging $750 a month + tax for unlimited.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

duramax plow said:


> Good to hear that... when you get 8 inches or more, let me know how it goes., I hope your rate is higher for any thing over 6-8inches


Will be quite the workout :weightlifter:

Toro 721 will be fine with anything under 12", it will be a long day, but I will survive.


----------



## duramax plow

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> I'm charging $750 a month + tax for unlimited.


Hopefully it don't snow too many times in which it become unprofitable


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Such is the snow game right? We will see, it's good experience as my first "commercial" removal project, as well as exposure for the neighboring businesses. Hopefully translates over into Spring lawn opportunities as well!
( $750 + tax monthly, I mean)


----------



## Jacobmb

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> It is difficult for a plow because there are cars parked there overnight..


If there were no cars this would be a 20 minute job. This lot is definitely plowable and easier then you think. If the lot is full then all you do is backdrag from the alley to open up the driving path and lay down salt.
Put in your contract that you are not responsible for shoveling or plowing around cars and that you will come back in the daytime when cars have left for work the next day to complete the job.

Contract should state that you will not plow within 1.5meters of any cars or obstructions(which means if you have one empty spot between 2 cars you are not required to plow it!) I agree you won't have room to backup and backdrag these parking spots as you will get too close to the cars parked directly across, but you could easily spend 30mins or so shoveling the snow from the empty spots out into the laneway and then backdrag it out.

gl!

UPDATE: I saw you got the gig and already did 2 services. CONGRATS!


----------



## Jacobmb

Mike NY said:


> LOL. That's not what two stage means.


MIKE NY is correct, but then failed to tell you what I already know.

1 Stage snowblowers let the augers power not only lift the snow off the driveway but also force it through a chute

2 stage blowers have separate mechanisms for these 2 functions. The auger power only picks up the snow off the driveway and the impellar in a separate power function throws the snow through the chute

The drive transmission has nothing to do with the stages - don't believe everything you read on the internet. 
This being said I haven't come across a 2 stage blower that doesn't have drive power.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Jacobmb said:


> If there were no cars this would be a 20 minute job. This lot is definitely plowable and easier then you think. If the lot is full then all you do is backdrag from the alley to open up the driving path and lay down salt.
> Put in your contract that you are not responsible for shoveling or plowing around cars and that you will come back in the daytime when cars have left for work the next day to complete the job.
> 
> Contract should state that you will not plow within 1.5meters of any cars or obstructions(which means if you have one empty spot between 2 cars you are not required to plow it!) I agree you won't have room to backup and backdrag these parking spots as you will get too close to the cars parked directly across, but you could easily spend 30mins or so shoveling the snow from the empty spots out into the laneway and then backdrag it out.
> 
> gl!
> 
> UPDATE: I saw you got the gig and already did 2 services. CONGRATS!


Thanks brother!

Yes, there are about 4 - 5 cars overnight there, I shovel and blow around them carefully. This is most likely the reason to not have a plow in there.

I put in my agreement the following:

117 - 123 Broadway Street, Orangeville (Commerical parking lot)

* Coverage, Dec 1st - March 31st.
(Holiday Exceptions, Dec 24th 25th 26th, Dec 31st, Service will be provided at a later time agreed upon by business owner and Warrior)
* Unlimited services per month.
* Service time: Between 5 am and 6:30 am
* A visit is scheduled if 5 cm or more of snow is in the forecast. (5 cm has fallen, this is the minimum required for a service )
* Snow-blowing and shoveling snow into the designated area, parking space P1.
* If an additional 5 cm falls on the ground after initial clearing (morning) Warrior Landscaping will return within a 4- 6-hour time window.
* Salting will be provided when necessary.

Pricing: Per month 
$750 + HST

And then:

1. Please remember that is it first come first serve basis. Scheduling out snow removal for "Per-Push-Service" will be done in order of most notice given ahead of snowfall.

2. The work and services listed and described above are the only work and services that will be carried out. Any additional work requested by you the homeowner will be charged to you the home owner accordingly by Warrior Landscaping.

3. If paying monthly for snow removal maintenance services payment is to be made on the first of every month via e-transfer, cash or cheque.

4. If additional snow does fall (5 cm or more) Warrior will take up to 4 - 6 hours to return and clear snow.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

FredG said:


> If he can score them little lots for $750.00 get a contract for 13 to 15 of them you got a nice winter income. FWIW $750.00 I'll spread it to lol.


I wish Freddie G! haha one day maybe!


----------



## Jacobmb

This is a good start!

I LOVE that you took holidays off and they agreed. That is not common practise.

I would learn to stay away from putting a service time in. In the future you can tell them you will make a note of their prefered time but once you put a time guaranee on your contract you corner yourself a bit. My contract states we try to get all clients serviced before 8am, which means just that - we try and usually do.

Are you not charging for salt?

I see in the contract you wrote salting will be provided when necessary. I would be very careful using that wording and language again. It exposes you to liability because inevitably if someone slips and falls the owners will say it was necessary even if you came out to visit and deemed otherwise. I normally include salting and charge for it, applied immediately after every plowing service. If the client wants to request additional salting service they may do so and we may provide it at a reasonably agreed upon timeframe.

I would also put pylons and caution tape around spot P1 so that it is clearly marked as off limits and to further reduce your liability. What if kids decide to play on it and fall off and get injured? Or sled down it and hurt themselves? It shows the client and neighboring businesses that you go above and behond. In anycase if the pile gets real high it is something to consider. Take a picture of the lot after EVERY service for your records.

One last thing, you guarantee you will be back in 4-6hrs. Consider next time offering that if another 5cm falls you will come back to remove as soon as safely possible. I write this on my contracts because if I am out working for 17hrs and am finally getting to the end of my shift, I need to go home and rest for an hour or two before heading out again. Again this depends on how busy your schedule is but I explain to all my clients that I will be back if it continues to snow but according to how many hours of work we just did (and how many times their lot was services already) it will be as soon as safely possible. I get calls and text from new clients that don't quite get this asking me what time I will be coming LOL I respond as soon as I can get there but they were already serviced at XX XX oclock so they should be able to get in and out safely and we will be coming back again so not to worry.


----------



## FredG

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> I wish Freddie G! haha one day maybe!


Lol It will happen if you invest in yourself correctly, 3/4 ton front and back plow, tailgate spreader, little detail here and there you should be rocken.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Hey guys!

Today I woke up to 15 cm.. The weather said nada lastnight, it said less then 1 cm.. FML what a way to wake up, lol..

How can I avoid this pitfall in the future when I have parking lots to service? ie. wake up everyday at 4 am and check outside?

First time this has happened to me..Apparently, the snow started at 1:30 am..


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Jacobmb said:


> This is a good start!
> 
> I LOVE that you took holidays off and they agreed. That is not common practise.
> 
> I would learn to stay away from putting a service time in. In the future you can tell them you will make a note of their prefered time but once you put a time guaranee on your contract you corner yourself a bit. My contract states we try to get all clients serviced before 8am, which means just that - we try and usually do.
> 
> Are you not charging for salt?
> 
> I see in the contract you wrote salting will be provided when necessary. I would be very careful using that wording and language again. It exposes you to liability because inevitably if someone slips and falls the owners will say it was necessary even if you came out to visit and deemed otherwise. I normally include salting and charge for it, applied immediately after every plowing service. If the client wants to request additional salting service they may do so and we may provide it at a reasonably agreed upon timeframe.
> 
> I would also put pylons and caution tape around spot P1 so that it is clearly marked as off limits and to further reduce your liability. What if kids decide to play on it and fall off and get injured? Or sled down it and hurt themselves? It shows the client and neighboring businesses that you go above and behond. In anycase if the pile gets real high it is something to consider. Take a picture of the lot after EVERY service for your records.
> 
> One last thing, you guarantee you will be back in 4-6hrs. Consider next time offering that if another 5cm falls you will come back to remove as soon as safely possible. I write this on my contracts because if I am out working for 17hrs and am finally getting to the end of my shift, I need to go home and rest for an hour or two before heading out again. Again this depends on how busy your schedule is but I explain to all my clients that I will be back if it continues to snow but according to how many hours of work we just did (and how many times their lot was services already) it will be as soon as safely possible. I get calls and text from new clients that don't quite get this asking me what time I will be coming LOL I respond as soon as I can get there but they were already serviced at XX XX oclock so they should be able to get in and out safely and we will be coming back again so not to worry.


Great advice, I will employ some of these principles,

Thank you


----------



## ktfbgb

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Today I woke up to 15 cm.. The weather said nada lastnight, it said less then 1 cm.. FML what a way to wake up, lol..
> 
> How can I avoid this pitfall in the future when I have parking lots to service? ie. wake up everyday at 4 am and check outside?
> 
> First time this has happened to me..Apparently, the snow started at 1:30 am..


Yes if there is any chance of snow you need to wake up a couple times a night to check conditions. Just part of the job.


----------



## HadiCoop

Same thing down here buddy, I got a couple phone calls lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Being caught with your pants down should never happen in this business, it's possible to look out at 3am and have a squall at 4,5,6. Better find a solution/nothing worse for the nerves than hurrying around in rush hour trying to get things done.


----------



## HadiCoop

Mr.Markus said:


> Being caught with your pants down should never happen in this business, it's possible to look out at 3am and have a squall at 4,5,6. Better find a solution/nothing worse for the nerves than hurrying around in rush hour trying to get things done.


It does happen unfortunately, nothing is perfect...when I see 1-3cm forecasted, I get a good nights sleep. If we get a squall that's not forecasted and I'm caught with my pants down, so be it. I get to it when I can...


----------



## FredG

HadiCoop said:


> It does happen unfortunately, nothing is perfect...when I see 1-3cm forecasted, I get a good nights sleep. If we get a squall that's not forecasted and I'm caught with my pants down, so be it. I get to it when I can...





HadiCoop said:


> It does happen unfortunately, nothing is perfect...when I see 1-3cm forecasted, I get a good nights sleep. If we get a squall that's not forecasted and I'm caught with my pants down, so be it. I get to it when I can...


Nothing is perfect, But with paying clients depending on you almost like a first responder so be it don't fit the equation. Weather people are never spot on being you can not depend on that. A good plow man always has one eye open with a inkling of a snow event.

Plowing the lot is not perfect. You being on time and not sleeping has to be perfect. Yes with a huge snowfall you could fall behind some. Your business name depends on it. You want your competitors and clients thinking your not knowledgeable or need your sleep before service. This is away of life you cannot choose your hours. I'd be embarrassed to show up if I could not be on time. Not to be a Richard head but don't want you to fail.


----------



## HadiCoop

FredG said:


> Nothing is perfect, But with paying clients depending on you almost like a first responder so be it don't fit the equation. Weather people are never spot on being you can not depend on that. A good plow man always has one eye open with a inkling of a snow event.
> 
> Plowing the lot is not perfect. You being on time and not sleeping has to be perfect. Yes with a huge snowfall you could fall behind some. Your business name depends on it. You want your competitors and clients thinking your not knowledgeable or need your sleep before service. This is away of life you cannot choose your hours. I'd be embarrassed to show up if I could not be on time. Not to be a Richard head but don't want you to fail.


I get it...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I live in fergus, my route takes me through several weather systems and 55 properties almost into Caledon.
I know most of the major players in Fergus, they are a good bunch, very loyal to keeping outside competitors out. It is a depressed snow market, you better be outstanding and cheap if you want to make a go of it.


----------



## FredG

HadiCoop said:


> I get it...


Don't forget the other posts above, Scrambling in the morning will make you a FOG before your time. To much stress, What you forgot to bring etc. will kill you. Meaning phone, smokes, beer or booze and your weed. Just joking lol. You Know.


----------



## HadiCoop

Mr.Markus said:


> I live in fergus, my route takes me through several weather systems and 55 properties almost into Caledon.
> I know most of the major players in Fergus, they are a good bunch, very loyal to keeping outside competitors out. It is a depressed snow market, you better be outstanding and cheap if you want to make a go of it.


I only have a few in fergus, a few in Elora and the rest are in Guelph. Most of my work is in Guelph. Guelph is a way better market. I know most around fergus as well and yes they are a good bunch of guys forsure. A few I know well. Their prices are way too low imo and I would much rather stay at home and drink rum by the fire. I know they're starting at or around $600 for the season which is low. Guelph is a much better market and is well worth the drive. They drive around with their kubota tractors and have a lot of work and can offer a lower price because they stay local.


----------



## HadiCoop

FredG said:


> Don't forget the other posts above, Scrambling in the morning will make you a FOG before your time. To much stress, What you forgot to bring etc. will kill you. Meaning phone, smokes, beer or booze and your weed. Just joking lol. You Know.


Gave up the smokes and weed years ago! Hahahaha


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Lol, awesome boys.

This cold snap is crazy, getting down to -34 tonight - Yeesh!

How do guys deal with blowing snow??

Where I am situated we can get some hectic winds, sometimes If I do a driveway blowing snow may cover up some of it.

Would that constitute a second visit? 
(Contract states 5 cm of accumulation, not blowing snow)

Nobody has bugged me yet about it but I would oblige if a client sent me a message or call.

My parking lot is going well, I have to salt it today with the extreme ice melter as it is well below -15 c. The P1 space where I am storing is beginning to build up, may need a second spot to pile.


----------



## ktfbgb

If they are paying seasonal then yes you clear drifting snow. Unless you specifically said you don’t in the contract. But the seasonal price should reflect clearing drifting if the drifts get to your trigger amount.


----------

